# Colocar p/ Portugues

## Ficre

[AJUDA]

tentei colocar meu gentoo p/ português hj e não conseguir..

segui esses passos:

Adicione no make.conf:

LINGUAS="pt_BR pt"

E edite o arquivo /etc/env.d/02locale:

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"

e depois:

#emerge -uDNav world

 e depois deu esse resultado:

( só uma parte )

ebug -doc -libnotify% -xinerama" 1,967 kB

[blocks B ] app-crypt/gnupg (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21)

[blocks B ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)

[blocks B ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20.0)

[blocks B ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7)

[blocks B ] =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* (is blocking app-text/aspell-0.60.5)

[blocks B ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)

Total: 489 packages (390 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 76 new, 9 in new slots, 13 reinstalls, 6 blocks), Size of downloads: 1,057,750 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!! at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Já aconteceu isso com vcs?

alguém pode me ajudar?

desde já agradeço.

----------

## baldeante

A solução que posso apresentar para  e baseada na minha experiência e apesar de nunca ter mudado o idioma do meu sistema quanto tenho pacotes a bloquear a instalação de qualquer outro a solução mais rápida e remover os pacotes que estão a bloquear a instalação com emerge -C e depois refazer o comando emerge novamente que geralmente já não encontra pacotes a causar problemas e simplesmente instala os pacotes necessários ....

----------

